# planimetrie con individuazione dei locali di intervento



## Maricris1

Buongiorno, 
sto traducendo dall'italiano un preventivo che riguarda arredamento di un edificio. Tra gli elaborati preventivati, trovo
 "planimetrie con individuazione dei locali di intervento"
 Io tradurrei: "planimétries avec idendification des pièces d'intervention". 
Ma non mi convince assolutamente... Qualcuno ha qualche idea migliore?
Grazie mille!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Maricris1,
Io direi "plans des lieux avec identification des locaux d'intervention"


----------



## Maricris1

Merci beacoup Matoupaschat, ce que vous proposez est nettement mieux!
Saluti dall' Italia


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Ciao, Maricris1 e Matoupaschat,

Vorrei aggiungere un chiarimento su *planimetrie *perché *"planimétrie"* esiste in francese, è un termine di topografia.
Definizione qui : PLANIMÉTRIE : Définition de PLANIMÉTRIE
Qualche esempi di "planimétrie" :
- Planimétrie des entrepôts - Mecalux.fr
- Topographie VRD module 2 : implantations en planimétrie et en altimétrie 	 - formation continue | Afpa
- Cours de sapeur pompier  in cui si può leggere :
          Topographie :
          C’est la représentation graphique d’une surface du globe terreste.
          Elle porte sur le nivellement et la planimétrie.
          Le nivellement regroupe : les lignes de crêtes, les lignes de Thalwegs, les cols, les clues et les gorges, les accidents de terrain.
*          La planimétrie* regroupe : *les voies de communication, l’habitat, le couvert végétal, les ressources en eau.*

Saluti !


----------



## Maricris1

Bonjour LesCopainsd'abord, merci beaucoup pour ces informations supplémentaires.
Bonne journée!


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Piacere ! Bonne journée !


----------

